# Goodwood Festival of Speed



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

We are going to the above festival and shall probably spend two days there. Apparently there is no overnighting so we need a site close by, preferably so we can leave the van and commute to Goodwood.
Do any of you good people on here have an idea where we could stay during those days, June 28-30th, I should perhaps add that we are not members of any of the camping clubs but if needs must.
Many thanks in advance.

Norman.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Norm, I thought they did camping on the estate, with transport to & from each day? Have a look on the website. Will dig out details if I find it.

Have you transport independently? I ask because there are 2 good C&CC sites nearby - graffham over the hill (between petworth & midhurst) and slindon which is only about 4-5 miles from goodwood. You would need to be able to take the motorhome each day or have a motorbike or car to get there. chichester C&CC site is actually a distance away near Emsworth. There are also caravan club sites at bognor and littlehampton, and a number of CL / cns sites locally. Not that many independents, but the ship & anchor at Ford (near Arundel ) is adequate , and pub on site.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Here's the link to the "official" camping

http://www.goodwood.co.uk/festival-of-speed/staying-over/camping.aspx


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Many thanks for that, off to browse the link.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

They do do overnighting but you have to buy for the whole festival. If you only want a day or two, try a localish camp site like me!


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks for the info I think I'll book up for the weekend - posting on this link so I can find it later lol


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

We have tickets for us & the van :wink:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

The Goodwood camp site is expensive but is very convenient. Walk out of the site, cross the road and you are at the gates and right by the start line for the FOS.
When we were last there the atmosphere on the site was great but it can be a bit noisy with lots of BBQ's and a bit of a party going on.
For the Revival meeting in September there is a shuttle service to the circuit from the site using estate tractors and trailers.

Landyman.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I looked into this for the revival last year, a few of us wanted to go together ( birthday). I phoned them and was told that there are 2 camping sections the second one is too far away to be practical to walk to the circuit, its not possible to reserve a pitch or even 2 together and that to get into the first section you need to arrive before thursday.

It is very expensive but on the plus side the pitches are quite big and it is quite a spectacle.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

jonegood said:


> I looked into this for the revival last year, a few of us wanted to go together ( birthday). I phoned them and was told that there are 2 camping sections the second one is too far away to be practical to walk to the circuit, its not possible to reserve a pitch or even 2 together and that to get into the first section you need to arrive before thursday.
> 
> It is very expensive but on the plus side the pitches are quite big and it is quite a spectacle.


Hi,

Just to clarify do you know how much is to camp with the van for the weekend?

Also are you only able to camp if you turn up before Thursday i.e. no booking? The web site does not seem to give much info for camping.

Also are people allowed to walk on your pitch? (only kidding but I know some people hate the idea and I would expect nothing else)


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Bill,
On the website go to 'booking' then 'enhancements' then 'camping and parking'
The pitch is per event and is £220 with hook up,or £160 without !!

Local campsites get booked up year on year so best start looking now.
Wicks Farm and Ellscott Park are near us,and not far from the coast and are well recommended,also near bus stops every 15 mins into Chichester.

Helen


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Koppersbeat said:


> The pitch is per event and is £220 with hook up,or £160 without !!


I'd say that breaks the law on the charge for reselling electricity - wouldn't you?

I wonder what Ofgem has to say?


----------



## sirsol (Dec 8, 2013)

Stanner said:


> Koppersbeat said:
> 
> 
> > The pitch is per event and is £220 with hook up,or £160 without !!
> ...


I have been before and its a great weekend.
With regard to the hook up price......its not a camp site its a field. I would think that some of the cost for the hook up is towards the temp installation of electrical equipment. If you supply that type of service these days you cant just "sling a cable over the hedge"
That time of year I'm not sure you would need hook up anyway.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Last time we stayed on the site power was provided by several enormous generators that have to be hired. They also provided loos and showers which have to be bought in and installed just for the event plus 24 hr security staff.
As sirsol said, it is a field that has to be converted to a site and I guess the costs are quite high.
Goodwood is never cheap but they do put on brilliant events.

Landyman.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm booked in for Revival next year - we booked a month ago, and we were told that guarantees us a place in the first camping area. Going off-hook - we have a solar panel, and won't be using much electricity unless it turns cold.

Great event - only managed to camp elsewhere before, which adds to the travelling time every day, so very happy to be on site for the whole event. We will be able to take our time looking at all the stalls - taking my grandsons for at least 2 days - they get free access as they are 9 and 6yrs old.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, I should perhaps amend my original post,
we will not be going to the above event 8O 
Way tooooo expensive for us thanks  
Ah well, extra cash for Europe :wink: 
Norman.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone know if the price is for motorhome and two people or more. I was thinking of taking 3 grandsons with me.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

The price is for up to 4 people.
Extra people are charged at £40 each.

Helen


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Tucano said:


> Thanks for all the replies, I should perhaps amend my original post,
> we will not be going to the above event 8O
> Way tooooo expensive for us thanks
> Ah well, extra cash for Europe :wink:
> Norman.


I didnt want to rain on your parade but this is exactly what we decided.

Instead we added the Monaco historic GP onto the start of our next europe trip. We got grandstand seats at Tabac for 30 euros for the weekend. Having been to both goodwoods several times Monaco was just as good and much easier. fyi stayed at Menton municipal scooter or train in.

Ripoff britain shoots itself in the foot again!!.

Jon


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

jonegood said:


> We got grandstand seats at Tabac for 30 euros for the weekend.


Is that the total cost?

Or is there an "admission" fee on top?


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

Sad to hear you are not going now but for those who are, there is a Caravan Club CL called Field Gate in Sidlesham that may be of interest.

It has just been taken over by new owners and will be open from 1st April 2014.

We have no info on prices etc. as they are still sorting stuff like that out but in due course their details will be available on the CC webpage.

Sorry that sounds a bit woolly - we only know it is due to open soon as our friends now own it!

Kind regards,

Fairportgoer


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Stanner said:


> jonegood said:
> 
> 
> > We got grandstand seats at Tabac for 30 euros for the weekend.
> ...


No that was the total cost. This year its 45 euros if you buy from acm

http://www.formula1monaco.com/page-tarifs-gp.aspx

Theres an acrobat booklet thing if you page through the main f1 pages the historique is behind. K1-k5 is one of the better spots to see it from.

Goodwood festival at £236 is just ridiculous


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I can't see any price near that for one day, let alone the whole weekend.

Unnumbered standing places at Av JF Kennedy are €40 just for Thursday.

But I can't see "tabac" listed anywhere.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*goodwood*

did look at their web site to check out the costs and was horrified to discover that Thursday to Sunday camping plus two days tickets for two adults was almost £600 !!!!
Then I would be approx. another £150 for fuel !!
For that kind of money we have booked DFDS ferry to Calais and 2 weeks onsite near Caen !!
Just have to wait and watch the highlights when it comes on the tv.
Why oh why do we have to accept this Rip Off !!!


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Stanner said:


> I can't see any price near that for one day, let alone the whole weekend.
> 
> Unnumbered standing places at Av JF Kennedy are €40 just for Thursday.
> 
> But I can't see "tabac" listed anywhere.


You need to click on the image of a leaflet and use the arrows to get to page 13. tabac is 'K tribune'


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

If you fancy not going as far- you can book a weekend ticket for the Le Mans Classic for 53 euros/weekend.

I havent beento this one so dont know the camping arrangements but would venture a guess that you could probably do the whole weekend including getting there for less than Goodwood.

And we re told that eurozone is expensive :lol: :lol:

Jon

fyi its on 4th-6th July 
http://ticket.lemans.org/enceinte-g...juillet-2014-css5-lemans-pg101-ri2088388.html


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

jonegood said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see any price near that for one day, let alone the whole weekend.
> ...


Ahh just realised the difference in dates between the GP and the Historic GP I had thought they were both on the same weekend.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Stanner said:


> jonegood said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


Thank goodness for that - I thought Id started on senior moments already!!


----------

